# uvesafb + resolution + bootsplash =  doesn't work [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

i upgradet yesterday from 2.6.22-r8 to 2.6.23 and now my res and bootsplash doesn't work  :Sad: 

i read this page: http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

but it still doesn't work  :Sad: 

need help pls  :Smile: 

```
angelus@gentoo64 ~ $ cat /boot/config | grep VESA

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

angelus@gentoo64 ~ $ 
```

```
angelus@gentoo64 ~ $ cat /boot/config | grep initramfs

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"

angelus@gentoo64 ~ $ 
```

```
angelus@gentoo64 ~ $ cat /boot/config | grep CONNECTOR

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

angelus@gentoo64 ~ $ 
```

```
angelus@gentoo64 ~ $ cat /boot/config | grep PROC_EVENT

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

angelus@gentoo64 ~ $ 
```

```
angelus@gentoo64 ~ $ equery l v86d

[ Searching for package 'v86d' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] sys-apps/v86d-0.1_rc5 (0)

angelus@gentoo64 ~ $          
```

```
#Tricks bei Asus

#nolapic

#noapic

#irqpoll

#mem=4g

timeout 5

default saved

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux x64

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 rootflags=data=journal noapic panic="10" video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32:mtrr:3,ywrap console=tty1 splash=silent,theme:arch-glass

initrd /boot/arch-glass

savedefault 0

title Windows XP Prof. Corp.

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

savedefault 1

title=Memtest86Plus

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/memtest86plus/memtest.bin

savedefault 2 
```

----------

## Dottout

after kenel upgrade uvesafb died also on my laptop. dmesg output:

```

uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=1)

uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

```

----------

## Assgier

You don't have any splash information put in your grub.conf.

Change:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 rootflags=data=journal noapic panic="10" video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32:mtrr:3,ywrap console=tty1
> 
> 

 

To:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 rootflags=data=journal noapic panic="10" video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32:mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,theme:arch-glass console=tty1
> 
> 

 

Note the difference?  :Wink: 

I don't know whether arch-glass is the name of the theme you're using or just the rdimage filename you gave it in /boot/. If it is not the name of your theme then change "arch-glass".

If all that is properly set and you still don't get splash during kernel boot, try doing steps 4 and 5 of this guide. After i upgraded from gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r8 to *-2.6.23, i had to re-generate the initrd file to make my theme working again right from kernel boot  :Wink: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Assgier wrote:*   

> You don't have any splash information put in your grub.conf.
> 
> Change:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Nope...

There is a break in the line, because my yakuake window was to small  :Wink: 

Thats not an error in the grub.conf  :Wink: 

regen the initrd not solve my problem with the resolution...

You understand my problem?

No splash no resolution of 1280x1024

When i start my 2.6.22-r8 res and splash does work

----------

## Assgier

Try changing the ':'-character, in your grub.conf between "1280x1024-32" and "mtrr", to a ','-character. In step 8 of spock's installation instructions and also on my laptop (also kernel 2.6.23), it's put that way and it works  :Wink: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Assgier wrote:*   

> Try changing the ':'-character, in your grub.conf between "1280x1024-32" and "mtrr", to a ','-character. In step 8 of spock's installation instructions and also on my laptop (also kernel 2.6.23), it's put that way and it works 

 

resolution = solved  :Smile:  THX

But Splashutils/FBSplash still doesn't works  :Sad: 

----------

## Assgier

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

>  *Assgier wrote:*   Try changing the ':'-character, in your grub.conf between "1280x1024-32" and "mtrr", to a ','-character. In step 8 of spock's installation instructions and also on my laptop (also kernel 2.6.23), it's put that way and it works  
> 
> resolution = solved  THX
> 
> But Splashutils/FBSplash still doesn't works 

 

Does fbsplash work during kernel boot or after kernel boot? Or is it not working at all?

To make the after-kernelboot part of fbsplash (fbcondecor) work, you must add /etc/init.d/fbcondecor to your boot runlevel.

```
rc-update add fbcondecor boot
```

To make fbsplash during kernel boot work, i refer to my first post in this topic  :Wink: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Assgier wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*    *Assgier wrote:*   Try changing the ':'-character, in your grub.conf between "1280x1024-32" and "mtrr", to a ','-character. In step 8 of spock's installation instructions and also on my laptop (also kernel 2.6.23), it's put that way and it works  
> 
> resolution = solved  THX
> 
> But Splashutils/FBSplash still doesn't works  
> ...

 

2.6.22-r8: I start my pc and i see my silent splash and  consoleimages (splashutils)

2.6.23: I start my pc and i see all kernel massages and boot massages until the udev part and then came the silentsplash without console images

i hope you understand my bad english ^^

----------

## HelAu

Hi,

I have the same problem, i see the bootsplash after starting udev, not during the kernel boot:

Thats my grub.conf:

kernel /boot/bzImage-act  root=/dev/hda2 noapic noisapnp quiet lpj=3236324 video=uvesafb:1024x768-24 splash=silent,theme:emergence,kdegraphics console=tty1

initrd = /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

Without kdegraphics its the same.

----------

## Assgier

 *HelAu wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I have the same problem, i see the bootsplash after starting udev, not during the kernel boot:
> 
> Thats my grub.conf:
> ...

 

Try removing the spaces in your "initrd = /boot/blah" part.

If that doesn't work, try re-emerging splashutils then re-generating the rd-image. See here (especially steps 4 and 5) for instructions.

root_tux_linux, you should try the same. Especially re-emerging splashutils and -after that- re-generating the rd-image.

For as far as i understand, you haven't tried that yet  :Smile: 

Should none of this work for either one of you both, then i'm clueless  :Confused: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

i re-merged splashutils and saw this message:

```
 * Please note that the 'fbsplash' kernel patch has now been renamed to

 * 'fbcondecor'.  Accordingly, the old 'splash' initscript is now called

 * 'fbcondecor'.  Make sure you update your system.  See:

 *     http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/fbcondecor/#history

 * for further info about the name changes.

```

hahaha... nice really funny...  i search errors in /etc/conf.d/splash, grub.conf, kernel config  and post here like an idiot and they change only the init script ^^

and now i know why fbsplash doesn't work  :Wink: 

my old kernel <2.6.23 use FB SPLASH and not FB CON DECOR...

i build my kernel everytime with the same config and that was the mistake...

kernel was build without FB CON DECOR ^^

----------

## HelAu

Hi,

The bootsplash is working now  :Smile: 

But one problem reamains:

When I use the silent option, the fgconsole is stuck to tty16 ( or whatever I use in the silent_splash tty ), as long as I kill fbsplashd.static process. The gentoo theme shows 91 Percent and when I connect via ssh I see that a process want to change to console 1 ( chvt 1 ) but without succes, I also cannot change to any other console as long as fbsplashd.static is running.

Any ideas what I can do ?

----------

## TheUNabeefer

I may just be confused, but I tried all sorts of combined methods to get this working... nothing worked, so I am starting fresh from my old config file before 2.6.23.

Is there a step-by-step guide to changing from 2.6.22 w/ fbsplash to the 2.6.23 w/ fbcondecor??  I run a make oldconfig which I assume would clean out the fbsplash settings, and I am sure I should say Y for fbcondecor, but what else??  Spock's site has all sorts of stuff about the initramfs source file and klibc, but when I tried that, thats when I simply no longer saw ANY artwork.  Before following that guide, I could see the artwork but only 3/4 of the way through the bootup process.

I dunno, I'm lost.      :Confused: 

----------

## Assgier

 *TheUNabeefer wrote:*   

> I may just be confused, but I tried all sorts of combined methods to get this working... nothing worked, so I am starting fresh from my old config file before 2.6.23.
> 
> Is there a step-by-step guide to changing from 2.6.22 w/ fbsplash to the 2.6.23 w/ fbcondecor??  I run a make oldconfig which I assume would clean out the fbsplash settings, and I am sure I should say Y for fbcondecor, but what else??  Spock's site has all sorts of stuff about the initramfs source file and klibc, but when I tried that, thats when I simply no longer saw ANY artwork.  Before following that guide, I could see the artwork but only 3/4 of the way through the bootup process.
> 
> I dunno, I'm lost.     

 

You must also emerge fbcondecor and add it's init.d script to either your boot or default runlevel (boot is preferred). It replaces splashutils  :Wink: 

----------

## TheUNabeefer

 *Assgier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You must also emerge fbcondecor and add it's init.d script to either your boot or default runlevel (boot is preferred). It replaces splashutils 

 

There is no fbcondecor to emerge, but I do have the init.d script in my boot level.  It didn't work either in boot nor in default.

When it first changed over to fbcondecor, I did something that fixed my resolution, but then it would only show the artwork after udev.... then it dropped all of it, and it's been in low-res crap default boot mode ever since then.  If anyone wants to walk me through it, message me, because it's making me feel really dumb.

When they first changed to fbsplash, I had JUST figured out the older method, and now as soon as I get fbsplash figured out without any problems whatsoever, they go and change it again.  **grumble**

[EDIT] Well, I got the resolution to work better... but still no pretty artwork.    :Crying or Very sad:    I guess not having huge text is better than nothing, eh?  [/EDIT]

----------

## gemini91

I have two machines with uvesafb that work fine, neither

has the init.d script for fbcondecor in rc-update.

----------

## groover

Hi there, 

I still have some problems with all that after changing from Kernel 2.6.19 (beyond 2) to 2.6.23 (kamikaze5).

I configured everything like Spock told us to do, I've uvesafb running fine, but...

Some kernel stuff...

```
bo.root( ~ ): uname -a

Linux bo 2.6.23-kamikaze5 #1 PREEMPT Tue Nov 20 23:37:40 CET 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

```
bo.root( ~ ): zgrep -i vesa /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set
```

```
bo.root( ~ ): zgrep -i initramfs /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_UID=0

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_ROOT_GID=0
```

```
bo.root( ~ ): zgrep -i connector /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y
```

Some software packages stuff...

```
bo.root( ~ ): eix -I -c v86d

[I] sys-apps/v86d (0.1.2(): A daemon to run x86 code in an emulated environment.
```

```
bo.root( ~ ): eix -I -c splashutils

[I] media-gfx/splashutils (1.5.2.1(): Framebuffer splash utilities.
```

... rebuilded klibc and all that... 

From dmesg...

```
bo.root( ~ ): dmesg | grep -i uvesafb

uvesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, G70 Board - p492n0  , Chip Rev   , OEM: NVIDIA, VBE v3.0

uvesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d030

uvesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cd066, set palette = c00cd0d0

uvesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

uvesafb: no monitor limits have been set, default refresh rate will be used

uvesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=2560

uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 10240k, total 262144k
```

From grub.conf...

```
title Linux 2.6.23 (kamikaze5)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/linux-2.6.23-kamikaze5 root=/dev/sda2 ro usbhid.mousepoll=2 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:whoknows quiet console=tty1 rootflags=data=writeback

initrd (hd0,0)/whoknows-1024x768.initrd

boot
```

Is that really needed for having uvesafb running with fbcondecor?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> angelus@gentoo64 ~ $ cat /boot/config | grep PROC_EVENT
> 
> ...

 

My problem now is, that if I enable any options needed for uvesafb, there won't be any option for activating fbcondecor in my Kernel configuration.

This is why 

```
bo.root( ~ ): emerge -av splashutils

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.2.1  USE="gpm mng png truetype -hardened" 0 kB

...

 * The kernel tree against which dev-libs/klibc was built was not patched

 * with a compatible version of fbcondecor. Splashutils will be compiled

 * without fbcondecor support (i.e. verbose mode will not work).
```

So splashutils doesn't install /usr/sbin/fbcondecor_ctl and I don't have /dev/fbcondecor in place.

It seems to me that I mustn't activate uvesafb if I want to activate fbcondecor, but... Eh.

If I disable all uvesafb stuff I'll be able to activate an Kernel option for fbcondecor.

I have my resolution on the console (which needs to be fixed to something like 1600x1200) after udev on system startup with quiet mode, but I don't have console decorations after bootup (for sure, because there's no fbcondecor_ctl I think?), fbcondecor added to "default" runlevel and configured via /etc/conf.d/fbcondecor; anything I can imagine and I read about seems to be good...

What am I missing?, what am I doing wrong?

Thanks in advance, 

groover

----------

## niugnep

 *groover wrote:*   

> So splashutils doesn't install /usr/sbin/fbcondecor_ctl and I don't have /dev/fbcondecor in place.
> 
> It seems to me that I mustn't activate uvesafb if I want to activate fbcondecor, but... Eh.
> 
> If I disable all uvesafb stuff I'll be able to activate an Kernel option for fbcondecor.
> ...

 

I had the same trouble, searched here for a solution and found this.

So I removed klibc and installed v1.5, now I get the splash just fine. Hope this helps.

However, I still cannot get my console images working. Been playing with this for almost 16 hours, talk about a wasted weekend.

----------

## RAIH

I`ve got a problem with framebuffer

with this : 

```

kernel /kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda5 video=uvesafb:1024x768-24,mtrr,ywrap

```

I`ve got normal low resolution view with no framebuffer and this :

```

dmesg | grep -i uvesafb          

Command line: root=/dev/hda5 video=uvesafb:1280x1024@75-32

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda5 video=uvesafb:1280x1024@75-32

uvesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV18 Board, Chip Rev A2, OEM: NVIDIA, VBE v3.0

uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

uvesafb: no monitor limits have been set, default refresh rate will be used

uvesafb: scrolling: redraw

uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20000200000, using 24576k, total 65536k

```

with this line :

```
 

kernel /kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hda5             vga=791 ywrap,mttr 

```

I`ve got ......hmm It look like it switch to framebuffer but lcd i black !! and I don`t see anything and got this message "

```

uvesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV18 Board, Chip Rev A2, OEM: NVIDIA, VBE v3.0

uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

uvesafb: no monitor limits have been set, default refresh rate will be used

uvesafb: scrolling: redraw

uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20000200000, using 24576k, total 65536k

```

Without this lines :

```

Command line: root=/dev/hda5 video=uvesafb:1280x1024@75-32

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda5 video=uvesafb:1280x1024@75-32

```

----------

## j79zlr

 *niugnep wrote:*   

>  *groover wrote:*   So splashutils doesn't install /usr/sbin/fbcondecor_ctl and I don't have /dev/fbcondecor in place.
> 
> It seems to me that I mustn't activate uvesafb if I want to activate fbcondecor, but... Eh.
> 
> If I disable all uvesafb stuff I'll be able to activate an Kernel option for fbcondecor.
> ...

 

Did you compile the kernel with this set??

```
Device Drivers  ---> 

  Graphics support  --->

    Console display driver support  --->

      [*]   Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations 
```

I overlooked it when I recompiled.

----------

## floppes

I have the same problems as root_tux_linux: after upgrading from 2.6.22 to 2.6.23 my boot screen resolution was much lower and the background image was missing.

I could fix the resolution by installing uvesafb but the background image is still missing. I added fbcondecor to default and boot run level but nothing changed.

root_tux_linux: you seem to have found a solution, please tell us what you did to solve the problem.

Thanks!

----------

## floppes

Ok I found the problem and fixed it:

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR was not set in the kernel config.

```
CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y
```

fixed it  :Smile: 

----------

## j79zlr

Thats what I posted :p

----------

## warpsychosis

Hello, I have got the same problem (low resolution and no framebuffer) since I updated to  2.6.23-r3.

When booting, I got this message :

```
Setting framebuffer console image ...

Can't open cfg file /etc/splash/appletux/640x480.cfg.

No 8bpp silent picture specified in the theme.

No 8bpp verbose picture specified in the theme.

Failed to set background image on tty1
```

Of course there is no "/etc/splash/appletux/640x480.cfg" as I want to use a 1280x800 resolution as I set it in grub.conf :

```
title  Gentoo 2.6.23-r3

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda7 splash=verbose,theme:appletux video=uvesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,1280x800-32@70 libata.atapi_enabled=1
```

Setting the right resolution should solve my problem.

So I am wondering where it gets this information of a 640x480 resolution from.

I remember there was this line in previous kernels :

```
CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1280x800@60"
```

 but it is missing from 2.6.23-r3.

Any idea ?

[EDIT] As a temporary solution, changing video=uvesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,1280x800-32@70 by video=uvesafb:ywrap,mtrr:3,1024x768-32@70 fixed it [EDIT]

----------

## netcelli

for me splash works but even if i set 1280*1024 resolution i see 800*600 (theres 1280x1024.cfg in theme folder) ; my grub.conf:

```
title = Xeon (Gentoo Box) @ kernel-2.6.23-r3-a

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-x86-2.6.23-r3-a root=/dev/hda3 video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32@85,ywrap,mtrr splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/splash-2007.0-1280x1024
```

some1 can help me?  :Very Happy:  thk

----------

## warpsychosis

@netcelli : try changing mtrr to mtrr:3

```
title = Xeon (Gentoo Box) @ kernel-2.6.23-r3-a

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-x86-2.6.23-r3-a root=/dev/hda3 video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32@85,ywrap,[b]mtrr:3[/b] splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/splash-2007.0-1280x1024
```

spock tells to do so : http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

It may not change anything, but it won't hurt   :Wink: 

----------

## netcelli

i tryed but i have the same problem; i notice that error before the splash screen appear:

```
Can't open cfg file /etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/800x600.cfg

No verbose image

No silent image
```

----------

## warpsychosis

Well I had the same problem since I changed for a 1024x768 resolution. I am wondering where it gets the information from as there is no longer a CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="###x###@##" or equivalent information in the kernel 2.6.23's .config

Sorry I can't help you..

(not quite sure of my english)

----------

## mfyahya

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Can't open cfg file /etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/800x600.cfg
> ...

 

I used to get that error before I upgraded to 2.6.23, but the splash screens worked with 1680x1050 resolution. Now I upgraded to 2.6.23, configured uvesafb in the kernel, regenerated initrd, emerged v86d, klibc etc. I can only get the splash to work with 1024x768 in the kernel boot parameters. Any resolution higher than that and the splash images don't show up. The initrd still contains the 1680x1050 images though. I still get the "Can't open cfg file /etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/1024x768.cfg" error at the beginning of the boot messages though. 

Here's my kernel boot parameter line in menu.lst:

```

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32@60,ywrap,mtrr:3, splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1680x1050

```

btw, I was also getting a " WARNING:  /etc/init.d/splash missing; skipping ..." during the init scripts startup. This turned out to be because the splash init script was replaced by fgcondecor, but a symlink pointing to splash was not removed from the boot runlevel (in /etc/runlevels/boot)

----------

